# The Religion of Elam



## Lobolover (Jul 5, 2009)

Good day. I am working on a certain private project, during which I intend to study the subject of the History and culture of the ancient Kingdom of Elam . My main concern is it's religion , of which I was able to find just the names of three gods, Inshushinak , Humab and Pinikir . I would be obliged to anyone who could point me to some more detailed acounts , if there exist any .


----------



## j d worthington (Jul 5, 2009)

This may help a bit. I'll see what else I can dig up....

Iran Chamber Society: Religions of Iran: The Elamite Religion


----------

